# Wet/Dry Shop Vac?



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Shop Vac brand one. It does wet and dry but I'm pretty sure it doesn't blow. Not sure why you would need that. Mine is pretty noisy but all vacuums are in my opinion. I've been happy with mine. I don't remember the specs at the moment though. Maybe you can go onto Amazon and check different models and look at the reviews.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the 16 gal Craftsman. Bought in 1978, still sucks the scrap wood and plaster off the floor. I replaced a bearing last year. that's all the work that's been done on it.
The blowing feature is basically useless, unless there are a lot of candles on the cake.
Ron


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 16 gallon Craftsman as well, probably about the same vintage, and have had no problems with it, except for repairing the stud that holds the filter in place one time. Although I have only used it a few times to help out someone else, the wet pickup seems to work very well, but I have never run across any use for the blower. As mentioned, I think they are all noisy. Depending on the size of your shop, and what you will be doing, you may want a smaller one. I have made adapters for my routers, and table, band, and miter saws, so I like the big one, but I also bought a 2-1/2 gallon Shop-Vac brand within the past few years, and find that much easier to use for small jobs, particularly when I am working elsewhere, as well as cleaning out the truck and things like that.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Lots of vacs on the market that would meet your requirements. I have two.......a 12-gallon Craftsman for picking up big stuff and a 6-gallon Shop Vac for the little stuff. Both can be used as blowers, but that feature is rarely used. I will say that Shop Vacs don't last as long as they used to, after 2 or 3 years they are Kaput.


----------



## toolgirl1230 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not really sure what size I would need. I figured a smaller one would do, just for the sake of moving it around on my own, lifting, etc, but I also don't want to be emptying it every 10 minutes! Maybe I should just go ahead and spring for the larger?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Toolgirl,
Shop-Vac, Ridgid and Craftsman all make W/D Vacs that get good reviews. I've seen some great deals on Shop-Vacs, when they go on sale at the hardware store. Filters are easy to find, too. Is the "blower" feature you mention a removeable motor housing? That might be handy, but I think you'd be better served skipping it and aquiring a leaf blower or a small air compressor for "blowing." 

If you are using power tools that create dust and have a collection bag, you may be able to hook up the vac directly to the dust port.

If noise is really a concern, Fein is the answer. But the vacs cost 4 times what a medium sized Shop-Vac cost. I've just about talked myself into buying a Fein when my very loud, antique, long paid for, on-its-last-legs Jet-Vac dies.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a 6 HP/12 gallon Ridgid, wonder how I did without it, wife likes it to, I tell you I think this thing could suck start a Harley Davidson:thumbup:. 

Like has been said, filters are readily available in addition to dust bags, which are very handy when doing wood working or drywalling.

Mark


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I have this Craftsman 265mph wet dry vac that I got, er, probably about 6-7 years ago. It is, quite frankly, the bomb. It sucks up anything you can throw at it. You can also take the top off and use it as a leaf blower. Well worth the money, and I'm usually a tightwad.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

toolgirl1230 said:


> I'm not really sure what size I would need. I figured a smaller one would do, just for the sake of moving it around on my own, lifting, etc, but I also don't want to be emptying it every 10 minutes! Maybe I should just go ahead and spring for the larger?


The Craftsman vacs are on wheels so moving them around on one floor is pretty easy. Just empy it if changing levels.
The size you get, would be based on the intended use and how much room you have in the shop. Smaller units don't have as much power as the larger units.
Ron


----------



## toolgirl1230 (Mar 25, 2011)

What about size? I see that among most brands there's pretty much a 6gallon, 9 gallon and then a 12-16 gallon size. If this is going to be my only one, should I just spring for the largest??


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

toolgirl1230 said:


> What about size? I see that among most brands there's pretty much a 6gallon, 9 gallon and then a 12-16 gallon size. If this is going to be my only one, should I just spring for the largest??


You'd buy the size that would match it's intended end use and possibly storage space. Not for just the jobs you have planned currently, but for their probable expansion. 
I would, as a homeowner, consider the 6 gallon unit a toy.
Ron


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with Ron completely, EXCEPT that if your "little shop in your garage" is a work bench squeezed in front of the car, with a couple of shelves and a tool box, and you really want a bench grinder or router or whatever, but don't have space for it, which there is absolutely nothing wrong with by the way, anything larger than a 6 gallon vac may be more of a hindrance than a help. I guess the only other major thing that you might consider, since you specifically mentioned wet/dry unit, is whether or not you have problems with a wet basement or some such factor, in which case it would be very hard to beat a large model. Otherwise, go pick out the one that you want.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought a "Master Vac" (Mastercraft) one when I was working on my house, and returned it that day because it did not suck. (I think it's the first time I return an item for that reason) then bought a Shop Vac brand one, I forget the exact specs, but I know it was only a bit over 100 bucks. Still works today. If I remove the filter I can use it as a wet vac. It also has an option to plug a garden hose so it can act as a pump. I have not tried that feature yet though as it requires to cut a hole in the screw hole area, which would turn it into a permanent pump, they should have just made it so there's a cap that goes over. 

As for the blow feature, depending on how the vacuum is made you can always just plug the tube on the exhaust port. I guess it could be useful to blow leaves or something, but probably more trouble to haul it around then it is to just rake them.


----------

